
Google Acquires Divshot to Join Its Firebase Team, Will Shut Down in December - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/13/google-acquires-divshot-to-join-its-firebase-team-will-shut-down-in-december/
======
a3voices
Reminds me of when Google acquired Meebo and shut down a great product. I
guess it's typical Google behavior.

~~~
confiscate
ya meebo was awesome. The first time I saw it, it was unlike anything I've
used before. I wonder what happened to the founders.

